# difference between bulkers and cutters?



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 13, 2005)

whats the difference between the bulking steroids and cutting steroids? won't a cutting steroid still produce good muscle mass?

what exactly is "bulk" anyway?


----------



## ummmwhat (Jul 13, 2005)

I was under the impression that alot of it has to do with the amount of estrogen associated with the steroid. The cutting steroids don't cause a rise in estrogen and even cause a decrease in estrogen causing that "dry" look and not letting estrogen promote fat gain (or the bulk associated with it). While also cutting gear is usually alot more androgenic instead of anabolic giving that "dense" look (like DHT -type steroids for example). Cutting roids are more used to keep muscle and harden up while dieting more than to actually lose fat. So for your second question the answer would be no for the most part. Please correct me if i'm wrong

I do have a question for someone more knowledgeable though. If someone was taking test with something like arimidex to completely get rid of most estrogen, could that be used for cutting? just for general knowledge


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 13, 2005)

so a cutting roid is more of a "maintainer" to hold on to the muscle mass you have while you diet, rather than a muscle builder.


----------



## TexasCreed (Jul 13, 2005)

well, im not a fan of the whole cutting cycles, i have done them but found out diet is key, rather than building a "cutting" cycle.


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 13, 2005)

ummmwhat said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that alot of it has to do with the amount of estrogen associated with the steroid. The cutting steroids don't cause a rise in estrogen and even cause a decrease in estrogen causing that "dry" look and not letting estrogen promote fat gain (or the bulk associated with it). While also cutting gear is usually alot more androgenic instead of anabolic giving that "dense" look (like DHT -type steroids for example). Cutting roids are more used to keep muscle and harden up while dieting more than to actually lose fat. So for your second question the answer would be no for the most part. Please correct me if i'm wrong
> 
> I do have a question for someone more knowledgeable though. If someone was taking test with something like arimidex to completely get rid of most estrogen, could that be used for cutting? just for general knowledge


your basic explaination of the differences is pretty much correct.  the steroids used for cutting work better on restricted diets at maintaining muscle mass while loosing fat.  you can do what you stated and use arimidex or femera or aromasin with test to lower estrogen conversion and turn it into a cutting cycle.  cutting steroids also tend to not cause water retention which will add weight and make your muscles look smooth.  
in reality it depends more on when you are cutting as to which products would work better. if cutting right before a contest, tren, winny, masteron, primo, test prop, turanabol, and a few others will work better than eq, any other long estered test, deca, dbol, drol etc as they will make it much harder to control water retention.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 14, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> so a cutting roid is more of a "maintainer" to hold on to the muscle mass you have while you diet, rather than a muscle builder.


YES> You will never build an appreciable amount of muscle without gaining some fat too. If it was possible, the pro's would do it.


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 14, 2005)

like DR stated, in order for you to maximize your gains within the muscle, you need to overload your system with nutrients, something that will add some fat.  without the overload you will more than likely not see any gains much greater than if you stayed natural.
most pro's will gain sometimes 30-40lba in the off season of which 3/4 will be fat. they do this in the hopes of maximizing their off season gains of muscle by overloading their systems.   on of the few exceptions would have to be coleman, but he is a freak of nature anyway.  he is a creature of habit and does not change his diet much during the off season and maintains a bodyfat level very consistent year round that stays around 5-6%
until you have a good amount of experience cycling and eating, you will not know your body well enough to know what foods you can eat to gain muscle without adding fat to your body. this takes many years of trial & error before you gain the kind of knowledge needed to run a cycle that adds muscle without fat.


----------

